# Compile BSD from source with selected ports



## JachuPL (Feb 13, 2015)

Hello there. First of all, I want to say that I'm very sorry if this is not the right section for that type of question. Here's my problem:
I want to compile a 'lightweight' edition of FreeBSD. I'd like to compile it with selected ports, like gcc or mysql55. In example, I install this compiled edition on my laptop and after installation I could instantly use gcc (without manual installing it). Is that possible? I tried to use EMBEDDED_PORTS directive, but it does not seem to work properly. Also, I'm pretty new to FreeBSD, so let me know if you need some other info. Thank you in advance. Greetings.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 14, 2015)

Quick googling shows me only EMBEDDEDPORTS directive, without the underscore. If this is not your problem, look at release(7), nanobsd(8) nad https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/releng-packages/article.html for some intro how to prepare the (own customized) release.


----------



## JachuPL (Jun 10, 2015)

ondra_knezour said:


> Quick googling shows me only EMBEDDEDPORTS directive, without the underscore. If this is not your problem, look at release(7), nanobsd(8) nad https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/articles/releng-packages/article.html for some intro how to prepare the (own customized) release.



Thank you for your answer. I tried the release(7) since nanobsd(8) is designed for embedded systems (like in example Raspberry Pi). I found out that EMBEDDEDPORTS works only for those. Is it possible to add ports to an x86/x64 release of FreeBSD (for an usual PC/Server)? And please forgive me for bumping up an old thread, I still need the solution but I was busy for last months


----------

